# Raspberry Tea



## drifter (Dec 28, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good raspberry hot tea? One you have tried and like.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2014)

The only one I've tried and liked is Celestial Seasonings Raspberry Zinger...http://www.celestialseasonings.com/products/herbal-teas/raspberry-zinger  I like to drink it in winter with raw honey.


----------



## EveDallas (Dec 28, 2014)

I love Celestial Seasonings raspberry Zinger Herbal Tea.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 28, 2014)

I buy this one for iced tea all summer. It is better than any others I have tasted. They do make a hot tea as well,might be worth a try.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2015)

We like Arizona iced raspberry tea. I suppose you can heat it up.


----------

